# JANE CARTER SOLUTION USERS???



## SouthernTease (Dec 30, 2007)

Anybody tried this product & love it?

http://www.janecartersolution.com

http://www.honeyfig.com/en/products/shop_brand/jane_carter/index.html


----------



## nappity (Dec 30, 2007)

Tried it. Not for my naps.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 30, 2007)

I tried her conditioner & I loved it. I've actually been searching for a cone/paraben free DC & now that I think about it, I may buy some of her conditioner - w/o heat it's a regular conditioner - w/heat it's a DC. 

Off subject - did you ever announce the winners of your drawing for the gift baskets?


----------



## MsJellie (Dec 30, 2007)

I've used the Nourish and Shine as a moisturizer and liked it.  I actually went and bought some more today and for the first time, I noticed the other products in this line.  I'm still in search of a good shampoo and conditioner, preferably in the same line.   I like AO conditioners but I don't like how the AO Honeysuckle Rose shampoo makes my hair feel (hard and stripped).  Maybe I'll give the Jane Carter shampoo and conditioner a try.


----------



## vslady (Dec 30, 2007)

I love, love, love the Nourish & Shine.  I tried a conditioner but it was .


----------



## Allandra (Dec 30, 2007)

The Nourish and Shine is great!


----------



## sikora (Dec 30, 2007)

I use the Hair Nourishing Cream as a moisturizer and I love it. A little goes a very long way and my hair feels great.


----------



## tdwillis (Dec 30, 2007)

I like the Nourish and Shine as well as the serums and hair nourishing cream. The items are kinda pricey though.


----------



## malibu4590 (Dec 31, 2007)

I just got the Jane Carter Revitalizing Leave-In Conditioner in a product swap with another member at the Philly Meet-up. I like it so far to moisturize my braids under my sew-in. It has a very light, fresh scent


----------



## MiWay (Dec 31, 2007)

I got the sample kit and my favorite was the Nourish & Shine. The other products (poo, con, leave-in) weren't too bad either.


----------



## SouthernTease (Dec 31, 2007)

I never hear people talk about it much on LHCF.
It's vegan... good for you stuff.
I think I'm going to try that Nourish & Shine.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 11, 2008)

sikora said:


> I use the *Hair Nourishing Cream as a moisturizer* and I love it. A little goes a very long way and my hair feels great.


 
My mom bought me this on Sunday and so for so good.  However, im only 3 weeks post.  The real test will be at 6 or better, if its still keeping my hair and NG soft then it passes the test.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 11, 2008)

Allandra said:


> The Nourish and Shine is great!



 I agree. Smells great too.


----------



## Zsazsa6275 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have her products.  Her Condition & Sculpt can leave my curls crunchy.  Otherwise, I really like her line.  The Nourish & Shine is great!!!  I use it after every wash and nightly on my ends.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jan 12, 2008)

I loooove the Nourish & Shine. And yes, your new growth will be softer even at 6 weeks. That is what I use to keep me from the salon; cause I refuse to get a touch-up every 4 weeks like my stylist suggests. In fact, with the N&S, I can actually comb my new growth. It smells great, and a little goes a long way. You don't even need to use a lot. In fact, if you use too much, it will weigh your hair down. 

Where can you get the sample kit? At your salon? Or online? I would like to try the shampoo and conditioner. But I am not trying to spend anymore money sampling. 

P.S. I found a BSS that sells it for $15.99. And her other products for a much cheaper price than the salon and online.


----------



## Josie (Feb 25, 2008)

I just bought the nourish and shine a few days ago, and I love it.  It helps keep my ends moisturized, and it smells wonderful!


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 25, 2008)

I love Nourish and Shine.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Feb 25, 2008)

Nourish n shine is like crack...


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Feb 25, 2008)

The Nourishing Hair Cream is a product staple of mine. Nothing else does the job quite like it does.


----------



## kandegirl (Feb 25, 2008)

I just started using the wrap and roll for my rod set. It leaves them with more volume and it holds the curls really well. It'll be a keeper. I got mine from Whole Foods.


----------



## blueabyss333 (Feb 25, 2008)

Her line has been a staple of mine for years now.  It's not talked about much on this board.  IDK why. *shrugs*  I especially love the Nourish & Shine.


----------



## calihair 2007 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nourish & Shine was just o.kerplexed for me.  The first day I thought I loved it and by the second and third day my hair was kind of stiff.  I have fine hair and I didn't use too much.  Must use very sparingly.

Have her conditioner and for me by itself doesn't provide too much slip.  I use it as a prepoo with about a half teaspoon of olive oil and eo.  Love it that way.


----------



## mochamadness (Feb 25, 2008)

I use the Hair Nourishing Cream and the Nourish and Shine and both products are great product imo. Just wish they were a lil cheaper...


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 25, 2008)

I love Jane carter's leave in. I want to try her holding spray . It holds curls without using alcohol!!!!!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Feb 25, 2008)

mochamadness said:


> I use the Hair Nourishing Cream and the Nourish and Shine and both products are great product imo. Just wish they were a lil cheaper...


 
There's a spot by me that sells it for $15.99. I buy it there all the time. And I go this guy religiously, and he gives me deals on top of that. (Cause I buy all my hair products from him). Most of his stuff is cheaper than any other beauty supply store. I wish I knew his connection...lol.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Feb 26, 2008)

Tanisha77 said:


> I love Jane carter's leave in. I want to try her holding spray . It holds curls without using alcohol!!!!!


 
The holding spray is awesoeme. I use it to do my dry rollersets, and when I get my wet rollersets at home and at the salon. It allows my curls to last for days. And you don't have to use too much to get results. Just a couple of sprays will do...if even that.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Feb 26, 2008)

Has anyone else tried the Condition & Sculpt?


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 26, 2008)

calihair 2007 said:


> Nourish & Shine was just o.kerplexed for me.  The first day I thought I loved it and by the second and third day my hair was kind of stiff.  I have fine hair and I didn't use too much.  Must use very sparingly.


same here. verdict is still out


----------



## Allandra (Feb 26, 2008)

mochamadness said:


> I use the Hair Nourishing Cream and the Nourish and Shine and both products are great product imo. Just wish they were a lil cheaper...


I purchase my Nourish & Shine from the Vitamin Shoppe.  It was actually on sale this past weekend (regular price $22, on sale for $18.99).  Every little bit helps, but I wish it were less expensive too.  Since there were only two containers on the shelf, I decided to go ahead and purchase both.


----------



## mochamadness (Mar 1, 2008)

GodsDaughter said:


> There's a spot by me that sells it for $15.99. I buy it there all the time. And I go this guy religiously, and he gives me deals on top of that. (Cause I buy all my hair products from him). Most of his stuff is cheaper than any other beauty supply store. I wish I knew his connection...lol.


Wow you really found the hookup, I wish I had one in Boston


----------



## mochamadness (Mar 1, 2008)

Allandra said:


> I purchase my Nourish & Shine from the Vitamin Shoppe.  It was actually on sale this past weekend (regular price $22, on sale for $18.99).  Every little bit helps, but I wish it were less expensive too.  Since there were only two containers on the shelf, I decided to go ahead and purchase both.


Hold up!! I didn't know the Vitamin Shoppe started carrying this line! Thanks for the heads up! I'm gonna make a trip over there this weekend, hopefully I can still get it at the sale price. I'll take $18.99 over $22 any day!


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 1, 2008)

*i loved the nourish & shine sample i got @ the store and i had the twist and lock but the scent was lovely but very strong. the product is perfect i think it acts like miss jessies or curly custard type stuff i just did not like the scent. i use the scalp treatment stuff. i just refuse to pay the high price anymore. for those who will, i highly recommend the stuff.
*


----------



## Allandra (Mar 1, 2008)

mochamadness said:


> Hold up!! I didn't know the Vitamin Shoppe started carrying this line! Thanks for the heads up! I'm gonna make a trip over there this weekend, hopefully I can still get it at the sale price. I'll take $18.99 over $22 any day!


I was happy to learn the VS in my area carried it.  You can also go on the Jane Carter Solutions web site to search where the products are available in your area.


----------



## Shaley (Mar 1, 2008)

I  the nourish & shine! I've been using it off and on for about 3 years. It's a little expensive so I try to use other products in between.

I also like the revitalizing leave in conditioner - but my hair seems to prefer creamy leave-ins better.

For my hair: The shampoo and conditioner...


----------



## queen_t (May 12, 2008)

I picked up the Revitalizing Leave-In Conditioner Saturday, diluted it with water, and filled up my water bottle.

My rollerset came out crunchy and my hair had never been so dry!! The solution was kinda sticky too, even after I diluted it! No kinda moisture whatsoever. 

Strong scent too.

Needless to say, this is going in the product junkyard!!!!


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (May 12, 2008)

Yes, I use her products, and I love em! I have everything, the only thing I'm disappointed with is her hair oil, it smells great, but it does absolutely nothing


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 17, 2008)

I heard that the nourishing cream is like a lighter version of the Noursh & Shine; do you ladies agree? I need something lighter for the summer.

TIA


----------



## january noir (May 17, 2008)

I use the Nourish & Shine. Since I joined LHCF, I have gone through at least 4-5 jars and a little goes a long way. 

I use it for my hair and skin. It's the best on crusty feet!  AND it smells soooooo good!  it!


----------



## january noir (May 17, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> I heard that the nourishing cream is like a lighter version of the Noursh & Shine; do you ladies agree? I need something lighter for the summer.
> 
> TIA


 
I have the Cream.  It is very light.  It's more of a hairdressing than a moisturizer.  It's nice though, but I still prefer the original.


----------



## charmtreese (May 17, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> I heard that the nourishing cream is like a lighter version of the Noursh & Shine; do you ladies agree? I need something lighter for the summer.
> 
> TIA



The hair nourishing cream is my staple moisturizer, I LOVE IT!! The nourish and  shine IMO does not moisturize, it does not contain water only butters and EO's.  I love both, but if you are looking for a light moisturizer that actually moisturizes and does not leave your hair wet or greasy then the cream will do the job.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 18, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> The hair nourishing cream is my staple moisturizer, I LOVE IT!! The nourish and shine IMO does not moisturize, it does not contain water only butters and EO's. I love both, but if you are looking for a light moisturizer that actually moisturizes and does not leave your hair wet or greasy then the cream will do the job.


 
Alright, sounds good. 

Now I need to get some samples.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## so1913 (May 18, 2008)

I think the Nourish & Shine and Wrap & Roll products from the line are very good!


----------



## YoungWavey (May 18, 2008)

I really like the Nourish n Shine...Smells yummy


----------



## jujufireal (May 23, 2008)

I love the hair nourishing cream, it is light and adds a lot of shine. I will not stray


----------



## ALWAYZL8 (May 28, 2008)

I loving the Condition & Sculpt. My hair has looked wet and fresh all day. 

I didn't even have to use much. A little went a long way. I can see the bottle lasting at last a month.


----------



## peacelove (May 28, 2008)

The Nourishing Cream and the Nourish and Shine are wonderful!


----------



## baddison (May 30, 2008)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4647565&postcount=3


LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Lishaboo (Jun 16, 2008)

I love the products!!! And the fact that a little goes a long way. I would use a container of nourish and shine for about 6 months. It's worth the $20 price tag and the serum. Mix it together for awesome results.


----------



## atrinibeauty (Jun 16, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Nourish n shine is like crack...


 bout to go cop another jar



Lishaboo said:


> I love the products!!! *And the fact that a little goes a long way. I would use a container of nourish and shine for about 6 months. It's worth the $20 price tag* and the serum. Mix it together for awesome results.



Ita


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 10, 2008)

has anyone else tried the condition and sculpt?


----------



## btrflyrose (Aug 10, 2008)

sikora said:


> I use the Hair Nourishing Cream as a moisturizer and I love it. A little goes a very long way and my hair feels great.


 

I use this for my braidouts and it makes my hair soooo soft.


----------



## PuddingPop (Aug 11, 2008)

I love her Nourish & shine.  I dont spend a lot of money on hair products but I will definitely spend on this.  I get it for $17.99 at a local BSS and a bottles lasts me 4-5 months so its well worth it.


----------



## baddison (Aug 11, 2008)

PuddingPop said:


> I love her Nourish & shine. I dont spend a lot of money on hair products but I will definitely spend on this. I get it for $17.99 at a local BSS and a bottles lasts me 4-5 months so its well worth it.


 
Yup, I use this fabulous combination of butters to seal my hair after I've moisturized.  This is really great on my currently natural locks.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Aug 11, 2008)

jujufireal said:


> I love the hair nourishing cream, it is light and adds a lot of shine. I will not stray


 
I tried it, but I guess I'm the only one that doesn't like it.  It seem to have made my hair feel coarser. I had to add the N&S to smooth it out again. 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Trace (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes, I use Nourish and Shine and really like it.  When my hair is wet, I'll use it to seal my hair and to lay my hair down around the edges - it works as good as gel.  I'll also use it for extra shine when I wear my hair straight.  Then only thing is it's pretty expensive.  I'm want to try shescentit b/c of the price and good reviews.


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 13, 2008)

i think i'm going to shed a tear.

 i JUST bought the nourish and shine from the vitamin shoppe and tried it on a section of my hair that i had dampened and oh my goodness my hair is soft...it feels moisturized...it has sheen.  i also tried it on a dry section of hair just to see what would happen.  it feels soft, but not as moisturized as it does on the dampened section. 

 seriously...SERIOUSLY...i thought i'd never find anything that'd help my hair stay moist and soft. 

 oh beautiful thing that will help keep moisture in my hair...i think i've fouuuuuuuund you.


 thank you wonderful God of hair moisture.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Aug 13, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> i think i'm going to shed a tear.
> 
> i JUST bought the nourish and shine from the vitamin shoppe and tried it on a section of my hair that i had dampened and oh my goodness my hair is soft...it feels moisturized...it has sheen. i also tried it on a dry section of hair just to see what would happen. it feels soft, but not as moisturized as it does on the dampened section.
> 
> ...


 
LOL...congrats on your new find; and welcome to the world of moisture.  It's a soft and shiny wonderful world...lol. Enjoy your soft hair.


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 13, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> LOL...congrats on your new find; and welcome to the world of moisture.  It's a soft and shiny wonderful world...lol. Enjoy your soft hair.




 lol...YES!

 i keep touching it just to make sure i'm not crazy.

 this is the only thing i didnt have in my regimen

 i think i'm complete now.  



 ((wipes tear))


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Aug 13, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> lol...YES!
> 
> i keep touching it just to make sure i'm not crazy.
> 
> ...


 
Ahh...the tears of joy! 

Honestly, I felt the same way when I found it. I was the queen of dry hair. I HATE dry hair with a passion. This saved my life (not literally ), and I see that it saved yours.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 13, 2008)

i've actually heard of these products a lot on here. i started to get nourish and shine to moisturize my rollerset/flat ironed hair cause i heard it wouldnt cause reversion but i choked when i saw the price. oh well, if i would pay for MT and miss jessie's baby buttercreme i guess i should bite.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 13, 2008)

i love the nourish and shine and the nourish and cream.  i also love the leave in conditioner.  my hair dresser sometimes uses the shampoo and conditioner.  when she uses the conditioner i know she adds all types of oils and essential oils to it so i don't know if its good on its own.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 13, 2008)

Tanisha77 said:


> I love Jane carter's leave in. I want to try her holding spray . It holds curls without using alcohol!!!!!


 
she has a holding spray?


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Aug 14, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> she has a holding spray?


 
Yes, I love it. I use it for my dry rollersets with my flexi-rods. I admit though, I do smell a bit of alcohol (or something that smells like it) in it, but I only use it when my hair is moisturized anyway, so it doesn't matter. 







*Ingredients: *Purified Water, Anthemis Noblis Flower, Symphytum Officinal Leaf, Equisetum Arvense, Rosemarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf, Urtica Dioica (nettle), Humulus Lupulus (Hops) Lawsonia Inermis (Henna),PVP/VA Copolymer, Essential oils Fragrance, Phenoxyethanol


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 15, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Yes, I love it. I use it for my dry rollersets with my flexi-rods. I admit though, I do smell a bit of alcohol (or something that smells like it) in it, but I only use it when my hair is moisturized anyway, so it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can you use it on dry hair to hold a style or can you only use it on wet hair?


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Aug 15, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> Can you use it on dry hair to hold a style or can you only use it on wet hair?


 
I've never used it on wet hair, but I assume that you could try it out. I've only used it on my dry hair in order to give hold to my curls. 

I sprayed a section, spritzed it with the holding spray, put in the flexi-rod, left it for about 30 mins. and it came out like this:


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 19, 2008)

Beautiful... I might try it after or before I pincurl my hair.


----------



## NashT (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi all I'm a newbei!!!! Just became a subscriber today. YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo excited. However, I thought giving up that 6.50 would be hard, but it wasn't. Anyway, I also use the Nourish and shine on my relaxed hair (hair type I believe is 4b), especially to smooth out my edges. A little really does go a long way. It makes my hair feel soft and gives my hair great shine.


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 19, 2008)

NashT said:


> Hi all I'm a newbei!!!! Just became a subscriber today. YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo excited. However, I thought giving up that 6.50 would be hard, but it wasn't. Anyway, I also use the Nourish and shine on my relaxed hair (hair type I believe is 4b), especially to smooth out my edges. A little really does go a long way. It makes my hair feel soft and gives my hair great shine.



Welcome


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Aug 19, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> Beautiful... I might try it after or before I pincurl my hair.


 
Thank you. 

Can you please tell me how you pincurl your hair? I keep hearing about it on this site, I am trying to figure what ya'll are talking about. Pics would be helpful. TIA. 

BTW, my curls lasted all night, and even until the next day. It provides a soft hold.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUi6fl6PwIw 
Here is a youtube video on how to watch it.


----------



## cookie1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nourish and shine is a staple of mine!


----------



## Misshairdiva (Oct 12, 2008)

Claims to be natural so I googled just ONE of her ingrediants: 
*phenoxyethanol*
Last week the FDA issued a consumer warning against a nipple cream called Mommy's Bliss. Personally, I thought the name alone was enough to merit banning it. Still, as my husband pointed out, the ingredients that the FDA doesn't like in Mommy's Bliss may turn up in other products as well and so this morning I dug out the FDA's press release. I could hardly believe my eyes. One of the offending ingredients is phenoxyethanol.
Regular visitors to Truth In Aging will know that phenoxyethanol is a very common cosmetic preservative. It seems to be in just about everything I review and I usually point out that it can be a potential irritant. In Europe, so me products go out of their way to say they don't contain in. This is what the FDA has to say about it:
"Phenoxyethanol is a preservative that is primarily used in cosmetics and medications. It also can depress the central nervous system and may cause vomiting and diarrhea". 

For ladies who are natural and want to use natural ingrediants, we need to educate ourselves of what we are putting on our bodies and hair.


----------



## tatambabyy (Oct 12, 2008)

i use the wrap and roll. i love it. leaves my hair super moist and shiny!


----------



## chebaby (Oct 24, 2008)

i just bought the nourish and shine today and i love it. it instantly gave me shine and made my hair feel good. i love the ingrediants and the smell. it smells like pears and thats one of my fave sents.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Oct 25, 2008)

*Vitaminshoppe has Jane Carter on 'sale' so I bought the JC Revitalizing leave in con....around $6.00 for an 8 ounce spray bottle. I already have ORS Carrot creme on my hair so it may be a synergistic response but my hair {1 twist braid} does feel soft, looks shiner than a comparison braid. Next shampoo should make it clearer to me when I use only the JC..claims to de-tangle also.*


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Oct 25, 2008)

I only use one product, Nourish and Shine. I think the hair nourishing cream is overfragranced and overpriced, the moisturizer is okay. But the Nourish and Shine is fantabuolous.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 27, 2008)

I was in Whole Foods yesterday and looking around for a Tate's product and ended up getting Nourish & Shine FREE!  What a blessing!  I tried it this morning and I absolutely love it.  Its now a staple!


----------



## franknbeans82 (Oct 27, 2008)

i've been using Nourish and Shine now as a moisturizer for about 2 weeks, and i don't think it's what i'm looking for.  it's very heavy on my hair.  plus, i think it is more of a sealant, rather than a moisturizer.  after my visit to my stylist this thurs, i'm thinking of getting the Nourishing Cream to moisturize my hair and then just using the Nourish and Shine to seal my ends.


----------



## Priss Pot (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the Nourish & Shine.  I bought me a new jar the other day.

I've had the Hair Nourishing Cream, but it was a little too light, IMO.

I've tried the Condition & Sculpt, and while I like the effect of it, I don't like the crunch factor.


----------



## discobiscuits (Oct 27, 2008)

*still a user & still love my Twist & Lock*


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Oct 27, 2008)

MonaRae said:


> I was in Whole Foods yesterday and looking around for a Tate's product and ended up getting Nourish & Shine FREE! What a blessing! I tried it this morning and I absolutely love it. Its now a staple!


 
Please share how you got the N&S for free!!


----------



## Priss Pot (Nov 21, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i just bought the nourish and shine today and i love it. it instantly gave me shine and made my hair feel good. i love the ingrediants and the smell. it smells like pears and thats one of my fave sents.



It smells like men's aftershave/cologne to me .

It's still a great product, though.


----------



## lennet93 (Nov 21, 2008)

I just started using this. I finally purchased some last week. I think have FINALLY found my staple moisturiser.  What are you ladies using to seal with? I usually seal with coconut oil but i'm wondering if something else would work better with N&S. TIA


----------



## shtow (Nov 21, 2008)

bkgirl0816 said:


> I just started using this. I finally purchased some last week. I think have FINALLY found my staple moisturiser.  What are you ladies using to seal with? I usually seal with coconut oil but i'm wondering if something else would work better with N&S. TIA



There is no need to seal with nourish and shine. Half the moisturizers we seal with we dont need to and thats whats causing build up. If the product has a lot of butters and oils in it, there is no need to seal. Jane Carter Nourish and Shine is sooooo good i only need to use it every 2 days or so.


----------



## baddison (Nov 21, 2008)

shtow said:


> There is no need to seal with nourish and shine. Half the moisturizers we seal with we dont need to and thats whats causing build up. If the product has a lot of butters and oils in it, there is no need to seal. Jane Carter Nourish and Shine is sooooo good i only need to use it every 2 days or so.


 

Whooohoooo.....my sentiments EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Nov 21, 2008)

shtow said:


> There is no need to seal with nourish and shine. Half the moisturizers we seal with we dont need to and thats whats causing build up. If the product has a lot of butters and oils in it, there is no need to seal. Jane Carter Nourish and Shine is sooooo good i only need to use it every 2 days or so.


 i will try this tonight and see if my hair can go without getting sealed. my hair loves some coconut oil and vatika frosting.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 23, 2008)

shtow said:


> There is no need to seal with nourish and shine. Half the moisturizers we seal with we dont need to and thats whats causing build up. If the product has a lot of butters and oils in it, there is no need to seal. *Jane Carter Nourish and Shine is sooooo good i only need to use it every 2 days or so*.


 


baddison said:


> Whooohoooo.....my sentiments EXACTLY!!!!


 
Agreed! That's how often I use it too. It's so rich that you don't need to use it too often. That's the beauty of it. Oh, and the delicious smell helps too.


----------



## tgrowe (Nov 23, 2008)

Love the nourish and shine for my hair and my dd's hair. Thanks Blessed_Angel for enlightening me on this wonderful product based your dd's hair care regimen. My dd and I call it "yummy" because of it wonderful fragrance.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 24, 2008)

i used it this weekend  without sealing and my hair loved it. i love this much better than amla and olive heavy cream.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 25, 2008)

tgrowe said:


> Love the nourish and shine for my hair and my dd's hair. Thanks Blessed_Angel for enlightening me on this wonderful product based your dd's hair care regimen. My dd and I call it "yummy" because of it wonderful fragrance.


 
Oh, you're welcome. 

You know I am vex cause the little that I had left, I can't find. I don't know what my dd did with the jar.


----------



## septemberbaby (Nov 25, 2008)

I tried the hair nourishing serum back in 2003. It was OK. I didn't really know what it was supposed to do. My then-hairdresser told me that it would make my hair "grow long" . I was pouring that stuff on my head er'day.   
The price tag and results, or lack thereof, kept me from buying it again. 

I would like to try the Nourish & Shine though.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 26, 2008)

shakira74 said:


> I tried the hair nourishing serum back in 2003. It was OK. I didn't really know what it was supposed to do. My then-hairdresser told me that it would make my hair "grow long" . I was pouring that stuff on my head er'day.
> The price tag and results, or lack thereof, kept me from buying it again.
> 
> I would like to try the Nourish & Shine though.


 
I tried the serum and was disappointed cause I wanted something really light for my hair, but it did nothing for me. I have yet to find a hair product line where I like ALL of their products. 

I even tried the hair oil; that was another disappointment.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 26, 2008)

tatambabyy said:


> i use the wrap and roll. i love it. leaves my hair super moist and shiny!




OOOHHHHH!!
This sounds like smooth hair heaven

How often do you use this and what do you use it for?
TIA!


----------



## myxdchiick (Jan 4, 2009)

I just received my order of the Nourish and Shine! It is great! IMO it has an energizing, citrus-y smell. I just can't get enough!!!!!


----------



## yodie (Jan 4, 2009)

Is this sold at Whole Foods?


----------



## ajiamarie (Jan 4, 2009)

yodie said:


> Is this sold at Whole Foods?



Yes, it's in Whole Foods and Vitamin Shoppe.  I've also seen it in some BSS if you search for it.


----------



## soulie (Jan 4, 2009)

What a coincidence that this thread floated to the top right now: I'm doing my Jane Carter experiment today and just sat down under the dryer.

I puchased the sample kit about a month ago, so today I clarified and used the shampoo, the deep conditioner, the leave in and the wrap and roll - with just a dab of the hair serum after rolling.  Hope it works well, or tomorrow I'll be shampooing again!


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jan 5, 2009)

i've only used the nourish and shine and i love it. it makes my hair very silky soft. it's been one of my transformative discoveries. it doesn't have any water in it so i don't consider it a moisturizer. i use ntm silk-touch for that. a little does go a long way so i think it will be worth the price in the end. what a great find!


----------



## baddison (Jan 5, 2009)

blessedandlucky said:


> i've only used the nourish and shine and i love it. it makes my hair very silky soft. it's been one of my transformative discoveries. it doesn't have any water in it so i don't consider it a moisturizer. i use ntm silk-touch for that. a little does go a long way so i think it will be worth the price in the end. what a great find!


 

I agree.  The Nourish and Shine serves me as an awesome sealer, after I've spritzed with my moisturizer.  But the Hair Nouishing cream has the same ingredients as the nourish & shine BUT the first ingredient is WATER....making it the perfect moisturizer too.


----------



## Lava27 (Jan 17, 2009)

Whooooo Hoooooo! Gotta give it up for Nourish and Shine.

 It's the bomb dot com! lol...I've been a LHCF member for a few months now, but I was using this product even before I got here. Good to see so many love it too. It still is crazy to me how a bunch of butters mixed together feel like this...almost makes me think there's soma secret ingredient in it and Jane ain't tellin! I've been buying butters like a mad women since I've come to LHCF, but really none of them compare to this softening concoction...and the smell...whewww....I just hold the jar to my nose sometimes, when I'm not even using it..lol


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 6, 2009)

ok...so ill get the nourish cream...not the nourish and shine. My hair does better with a water based. Besides i already own qhemet so i dont think i need another sealer type of prod


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 9, 2009)

I use the Jane Carter Solution Nourishing Hair Cream sealed with castor oil on my ends, and it's working well so far.


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 9, 2009)

malibu4590 said:


> I just got the Jane Carter Revitalizing Leave-In Conditioner in a product swap with another member at the Philly Meet-up. I like it so far to moisturize my braids under my sew-in. It has a very light, fresh scent


 
I am so tempted to try this product, but the CD Black Vanilla Leave In is working wonderfully for me.


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Blessed_Angel said:


> There's a spot by me that sells it for $15.99. I buy it there all the time. And I go this guy religiously, and he gives me deals on top of that. (Cause I buy all my hair products from him). Most of his stuff is cheaper than any other beauty supply store. I wish I knew his connection...lol.


 
The BSS that I go to sells the Nourishing Hair Cream for $14.99.


----------



## lunabelle (Feb 9, 2009)

I must be the only one who tried the Nourish and Shine and didn't love it. I hated the smell!


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 9, 2009)

NashT said:


> Hi all I'm a newbei!!!! Just became a subscriber today. YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo excited. However, I thought giving up that 6.50 would be hard, but it wasn't. Anyway, I also use the Nourish and shine on my relaxed hair (hair type I believe is 4b), especially to smooth out my edges. A little really does go a long way. It makes my hair feel soft and gives my hair great shine.


 

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Feb 22, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> The BSS that I go to sells the Nourishing Hair Cream for $14.99.


 
What? Ok, now where would this BSS happen to be? 

My BSS prices went up for the N&S; so sister girl is ready to make another move. I have to follow the savings. 

TIA


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 22, 2009)

It's the BSS in downtown Brooklyn on Fulton Street.  It's on the same block as the Duane Reade and Lucille Roberts.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Feb 22, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> It's the BSS in downtown Brooklyn on Fulton Street. It's on the same block as the Duane Reade and Lucille Roberts.


 
Is that the big BSS with two floors? The top floor being for wigs and hair? 

Either way, I'm gonna find it!  

Thanks


----------



## blacklove0607 (Mar 3, 2009)

Had a stylist use the Nourish & Shine when he about to flat iron my hair.  I liked the sheen it provided and smelled good.

I purchased the shampoo conditioner and foam wrap and was disappointed.  The shampoo left my hair feeling kind of dry and the conditioner provided no slip.

Nourish & Shine is a keeper though!


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 3, 2009)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Is that the big BSS with two floors? The top floor being for wigs and hair?
> 
> Either way, I'm gonna find it!
> 
> Thanks


 
No, you're thinking about the one that is about 2-3 blocks up Fulton Street (closer to Brooklyn Law School).  The one that I'm talking about only has one level.  It's on the same block as Jimmy Jazz.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Mar 3, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> No, you're thinking about the one that about 2-3 blocks up Fulton Street (closer to Brooklyn Law School). The one that I'm talking about only has one level. It's on the same block as Jimmy Jazz.


 
Ok, I haven't been down there in a while; and I don't go often, but I will look for it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Morenita (Mar 18, 2009)

I tried the moisturizing poo, and I'm not a fan. It leaves my hair feeling like I clarified. 

Now, her Nourish and Shine, I will *RAVE* about. I moisturize my hair while soaking wet out of the shower and this is the first one I have tried that does not leave my hair hard when it airdries. I've tried about a dozen moisturizers, everything from Curls, to Qhemet to Hairveda and beyond, and the Nourish and Shine is my favorite so far. It may be my staple after searching for a great cream/butter type moisturizer for over a year now. I also have the Hair Nourishing Cream, which is a lighter version of the Nourish and Shine and is great as well.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 19, 2009)

Just came from the store and got the nourishing creme and the nourish and shine so hopefully it works out
Eta: I tried both--they are OK I might have to try it on wet hair to get the full effect...also I can see this getting expensive because the recommended amount is only good for 1/4 my hair...how do y'all stretch the product? What mixes well with it?


----------



## FAMUDva (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep!  And I love it!  I use the entire line.  My current stylist turned me on to using the whole line.  Previously I was using twist and look for my twist outs.  LOVE the nourish and shine!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Apr 29, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> No, you're thinking about the one that is about 2-3 blocks up Fulton Street (closer to Brooklyn Law School). The one that I'm talking about only has one level. It's on the same block as Jimmy Jazz.


 
Hey, girl, I went down there on Friday and I didn't see a BSS on the same block Jimmy Jazz. I even went to the next block's bss, and they had it for $20.99 . 

If you know the name of the store, could you tell me so that I could locate it's exact address. I really need to rack up! 

Thanks


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 29, 2009)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Hey, girl, I went down there on Friday and I didn't see a BSS on the same block Jimmy Jazz. I even went to the next block's bss, and they had it for $20.99 .
> 
> If you know the name of the store, could you tell me so that I could locate it's exact address. I really need to rack up!
> 
> Thanks


 
No, it's still there & they still have the JC Hair Nourishing Cream for $14.99 b/c I just bought some last Wednesday.  It is on the same block as the Jimmy Jazz & Duane Reade.  It's also directly across the street from Mr. Fulton.  I just found my receipt.  The name of the store is Hair Wig Beauty Supply.  The address is 530 Fulton Street.  The phone # is  (718) 855-7110 if you want to ask them for more exact directions.
The surrounding stores would have it for $20.99.  Even the BSS in my neighborhood sell it for that price.  I refuse to pay that at the BSS though.  If that's the case, I can cough up $2 extra & get it from Whole Foods, which is an authorized retailer of JC products.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Apr 29, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> No, it's still there & they still have the JC Hair Nourishing Cream for $14.99 b/c I just bought some last Wednesday. It is on the same block as the Jimmy Jazz & Duane Reade. It's also directly across the street from Mr. Fulton. I just found my receipt. The name of the store is Hair Wig Beauty Supply. The address is 530 Fulton Street. The phone # is (718) 855-7110 if you want to ask them for more exact directions.
> The surrounding stores would have it for $20.99. Even the BSS in my neighborhood sell it for that price. I refuse to pay that at the BSS though. If that's the case, I can cough up $2 extra & get it from Whole Foods, which is an authorized retailer of JC products.


 
Girl, you are the best! 

Thank you.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (May 1, 2009)

nevermind already answered


----------



## chebaby (May 18, 2009)

i am in love with the deep conditioner.


----------



## shasha8685 (Jun 8, 2009)

I love the Revitalizing Leave-In. It keeps my hair moisturized and happy!

I also use the Wrap and Roll. I love it because there isn't any alcohol in it so it doesn't leave my hair dry and crunchy after drying.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jun 9, 2009)

I love the Revitalizing Leave-In too!  The CD Black Vanilla Leave-In is my staple but they don't have the new formula in Macy's yet, so I picked up the last two bottles of the JC Leave-In from the Vitamin Shoppe.

After I undid my plaits and detangled my hair, I parted my hair into eight sections.  I sprayed the leave-in on the first four sections.  Then I mixed the leave-in with castor oil & sprayed that mixture on the last four sections.  Then I put each section in a bun and went to sleep. 

I took the sections down the next day.  All of my hair was soft, but I like the sections with the leave-in by itself better than the sections with the castor oil.  This leave-in detangles like a dream.  To really test it out, I combed my hair from root to ends & there were virtually no tangles.

I've found my new leave-in!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 9, 2009)

i co washed with the deep conditioner today and my hair feels so amazingly soft and lush. my curls arent defined because my hair dried into a nice poofy soft puff.


----------



## chellero (Jun 26, 2009)

I've been cowashing using a leave in conditioner and then sealing with the nourish and shine.  This keeps my hair moisturized for a few days.


----------



## cookie1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Nourish and Shine is the only one I've tried and I'm in love!  Maybe I'll give some of the others a try lata!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 9, 2009)

I bought this bottle on the LHCF swap board






And this spray gel did absolutely nothing for my hair. I never tried any of her products ever again after that, but yesterday at Whole Foods I saw a few other of her products and I might try the Nourish and Shine.


----------



## adw425 (Jul 9, 2009)

I just bought the revitalizing leave-in Tuesday and used it Tuesday night and last night as my moisturizing leave-in and my hair retained moisture all day yesterday and elasticity.  Usually by mid-afternoon, it is all dried out just waiting patiently for me to get home and co-wash.  This is a keeper.  My hair hated the nourish and shine and the smell was too cloying and I am not at all sensitive to smells.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 22, 2009)

I went to a Whole Foods a few weeks ago & I noticed that the JC Hair Nourishing Cream and the JC Twist and Lock have the same ingredients.  The only difference is that, on the Hair Nourishing Cream, geranium is listed twice (I've always thought that was a typo, anyway).  All of the other ingredients are exactly the same.

I just wanted to make it known for those who like or use either of those products.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

I just got the leave in and im going to try it tonight and report back. I may purchase the cream in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I may purchase the cream in the future.


 
Me Too.


----------



## Beautyangel (Jul 22, 2009)

I love the Nourish and shine! It's a great sealant and makes the hair so soft and shiny plus it smells really good!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I just got the leave in and im going to try it tonight and report back. I may purchase the cream in the future.


 
I have used this and my hair is not all the way dry but so far im really feelin it. It reminds me of pantene detangling leave in spray, but without the cones. Its smell really good and softens the hair. It maybe a keeper but the true test is how my hair feels in the morning. The smell is a little strong in the bottle but it fades once sprayed out. I used this all over my hair and barely made a dent in it.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have used this and my hair is not all the way dry but so far im really feelin it. It reminds me of pantene detangling leave in spray, but without the cones. Its smell really good and softens the hair. It maybe a keeper but the true test is how my hair feels in the morning. The smell is a little strong in the bottle but it fades once sprayed out. I used this all over my hair and barely made a dent in it.


 
This stuff is a keeper, My hair is still moist from yesterday. I never had a spray leave in to feel this nice without cones.


----------



## Kimiche (Aug 3, 2009)

I bought the Nourish & Shine and Nourishing Cream this weekend.  I used both this morning, the Cream on bottom and Shine to seal.  So far so good.  

I was using ORS Olive Oil before and it made my hair feel too oily, plus it never penetrated to the bottom of my hair, not good.  The Nourish & Shine doesn't feel oily at all when I touch my hair.  Hopefully I've found my 2 staple products.


----------



## darlingdiva (Aug 12, 2009)

This weekend, I used the Jane Carter Solution Condition & Sculpt for my twist-out.  I added the solution to my mixture of coconut & castor oils, and honey.  I think I added too much of the Condition & Sculpt b/c my hands were really sticky.  Also, my ends were sticking to the end papers.

I'm going to add water to the mixture & see how it comes out next time.  I'm also going to use less of the Condition & Sculpt.

On another note, I love the way my hair turned out.  The Condition & Sculpt really does provide extra hold, even for second-day hair.


----------



## jcdlox (Aug 12, 2009)

maybe I posted to this thread already, dunno (is there a way to tell that on this board?)

anyway, I use the leave-in on wash days and also as a once daily (at the most) moisturizer in the morning. I follow it with a pea size amount of Nourish and Shine, and another at night.  
I love both products, especially the leave-in as a moisturizer


----------



## panamoni (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone use the Nourish and Shine and JBCO?  I take it I would need to pick one or the other?  

I've gone into Whole Foods (twice) and used the tester of Nourish and Shine, and put it all up in my hair.    I know people may have been looking at me kind of crazy.  But, I loved the way it felt and glided on.  Smelled great.  Seems like something I want to purchase, but I just bought the JBCO, and I'm thinking that they may be used for the same purpose.

Also, I know this has been addressed, but I'm not clear.  Is the Nourish & Shine a moisturizer or a sealant?  

Thanks.


----------



## darlingdiva (Aug 13, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Does anyone use the Nourish and Shine and JBCO? I take it I would need to pick one or the other?
> 
> I've gone into Whole Foods (twice) and used the tester of Nourish and Shine, and put it all up in my hair.  I know people may have been looking at me kind of crazy. But, I loved the way it felt and glided on. Smelled great. Seems like something I want to purchase, but I just bought the JBCO, and I'm thinking that they may be used for the same purpose.
> 
> ...


 
I guess it would be considered an oil-based moisturizer???  Many ladies use it as a moisturizer.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Aug 14, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Does anyone use the Nourish and Shine and JBCO? I take it I would need to pick one or the other?
> 
> I've gone into Whole Foods (twice) and used the tester of Nourish and Shine, and put it all up in my hair.  I know people may have been looking at me kind of crazy. But, I loved the way it felt and glided on. Smelled great. Seems like something I want to purchase, but I just bought the JBCO, and I'm thinking that they may be used for the same purpose.
> 
> ...


 
To the bolded: I think it depends. 

On my relaxed hair, I use it as a moisturizer. On my dd's natural hair, I use it as both: After washing her hair, I use it as sealant. When braiding her hair I use it as a moisturizer. I love it's versatility; and both ways are extremely moisturizing!


----------



## yodie (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you ladies talking about the Nourish and Shine in the jar?


----------



## darlingdiva (Aug 15, 2009)

yodie said:


> Are you ladies talking about the Nourish and Shine in the jar?


 
Yes, we are.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 15, 2009)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Nourish n shine is like crack...


Can someone tell me how to use it? I just brought some today at the Vitamin Shoppe.


----------



## djanae (Aug 15, 2009)

When I had it, I would use it on my hair (dry) to get it more softness and manageability. 

I also used it to seal my wet hair (before I fell in love with EVCO) - since its pretty much a mixture of natural butters and oils. 

Nourish and Shine is also great for dry areas of the skin....

It DID last me for quite a bit, but i'm still undecided as to whether I'd buy again (the price is steep). 

overall its a great product though - can't comment on the rest of the line though since I haven't tried any other JC products.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 22, 2009)

I tried the nourishing cream today... Yummy....
We will see how it turns out tomorrow. I used 3 oz.....

That is a definate minus.


----------



## Kimiche (Aug 22, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> I tried the nourishing cream today... Yummy....
> We will see how it turns out tomorrow. I used 3 oz.....
> 
> That is a definate minus.



I find that I have to use a lot of this for my hair as well.  This product is good, but I think that this costs too much for the amount of product that I have to use on my hair.  I'll see what happens, but I am still on a search for another moisturizer. *kicking rocks* 

I also still have and love the Nourish & Shine, but I definitely can't use that as a daily moisturizer.  I think I need a creamy water based or a spray moisturizer. :scratchch


----------



## msa (Aug 22, 2009)

I was just gifted some Nourish & Shine today. I can't believe how much it costs for that little bit of product. It smells yummy though. 

We'll see how much I have to use and if it works well.


----------



## january noir (Aug 22, 2009)

I posted in this thread before, but I have to come back to say I've used 4 products from this line and I love them - I've used over 7-8 jars of the Nourish & Shine since I've been a member of LHCF.

I use it on my body as well.    Great stuff.


----------



## msa (Aug 22, 2009)

january noir said:


> I posted in this thread before, but I have to come back to say I've used 4 products from this line and I love them - I've used over 7-8 jars of the Nourish & Shine since I've been a member of LHCF.
> 
> *I use it on my body as well*.    Great stuff.




I just used some on my hands and it's great!


----------



## soulie (Aug 22, 2009)

I used the Nourish and Shine and liked it a lot -- until I tried Qhemet.  I'm glad to hear the N&S can be used on my body, because I won't be using it on my hair anymore


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

soulie said:


> I used the Nourish and Shine and liked it a lot -- until I tried Qhemet. quote]
> * ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
> Girl, You are SO RIGHT About that Qhemet!  OMG!  Love It.
> 
> _*No disrespect to Ms. Jane*_


----------



## january noir (Aug 22, 2009)

msa said:


> I just used some on my hands and it's great!




Try it all over; it's great to combat dry heels and feet.
TMI, but I've also use it to relieve dryness when coloring.   Smells delicious down there.


----------



## msa (Aug 22, 2009)

january noir said:


> Try it all over; it's great to combat dry heels and feet.
> *TMI, but I've also use it to relieve dryness when coloring.   Smells delicious down there.*



 Now that's a good idea, it does smell yummy. And it's all natural. Hmmm


----------



## january noir (Aug 22, 2009)

msa said:


> Now that's a good idea, it does smell yummy. And it's all natural. Hmmm



Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 23, 2009)

^^^^
Another reason why I should take the plunge and buy it...


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 23, 2009)

Kimiche said:


> I find that I have to use a lot of this for my hair as well.  This product is good, but I think that this costs too much for the amount of product that I have to use on my hair.  I'll see what happens, but I am still on a search for another moisturizer. *kicking rocks*
> 
> I also still have and love the Nourish & Shine, but I definitely can't use that as a daily moisturizer.  I think I need a creamy water based or a spray moisturizer. :scratchch



Try using Nourish & Shine with a water based spray!!!! If you apply the spray to hair that already has jc n&s on it you won't have to worry about reversion or puffiness. 

I change up what I use for my daily moisturizers every now and again. However, JC nourish and shine has been in rotation for a few year now.  How to get the best benefits out of the product I find it necessary to use it after your hair has been washed and dried. I massage it into my scalp and ng after every rollerset. About day 2 or 3 to kick up the moisture I spray my hair with Ojon Revitalizing Mist and then apply jc n&s. I continue this rountine until my next weekly wash day.  BTW:  I always seal my ends with castor oil.  This product combination keeps my hair nicely moisturized and tangle free.


----------



## Kimiche (Aug 23, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> Try using Nourish & Shine with a water based spray!!!! If you apply the spray to hair that already has jc n&s on it you won't have to worry about reversion or puffiness.
> 
> I change up what I use for my daily moisturizers every now and again. However, JC nourish and shine has been in rotation for a few year now.  How to get the best benefits out of the product I find it necessary to use it after your hair has been washed and dried. I massage it into my scalp and ng after every rollerset. About day 2 or 3 to kick up the moisture I spray my hair with Ojon Revitalizing Mist and then apply jc n&s. I continue this rountine until my next weekly wash day.  BTW:  I always seal my ends with castor oil.  This product combination keeps my hair nicely moisturized and tangle free.



Thanks for this advice.  I will try this to see if it works out for me.  I do think I need a spray moisturizer.  I was using a braids spray last week, but it got too sticky for me.


----------



## msa (Aug 24, 2009)

msa said:


> I was just gifted some Nourish & Shine today. I can't believe how much it costs for that little bit of product. It smells yummy though.
> 
> We'll see how much I have to use and if it works well.


 

I love love love the way it smells. And it makes my hair sooooo soft. I had an amazing braidout with it.

I'm going to see how long this jar lasts me though. I hope I don't go through it too quickly.


----------



## LABETT (Aug 29, 2009)

A Vitamin Shoppe just opened in my area,I may try the Nourish and Shine cream soon.


----------



## january noir (Aug 29, 2009)

LABETT said:


> A Vitamin Shoppe just opened in my area,I may try the Nourish and Shine cream soon.




You'll love it.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 1, 2009)

I use the shampoo, conditioner, leave-in conditioner and N&S.  My hair absolutely loves JC products.  After shampooing and conditioning my hair, I spray the leave-in conditioner on.  I then seal with the N&S and my hair stays moisturized for days.  Lately, I've been wearing my hair in box braids and take them out once a week to refresh them.  I usually co-wash and then repeat the above steps.  Like everyone else has said, a little goes a long way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay.....I decided on SheScentIt Butters & Qhemet Biologics this time, instead of the JC N&S.  I still want it tho'erplexed 

So I know at some point, more thank likely, I will break down & get it. 

I wish it was on Sale.


----------



## yodie (Sep 5, 2009)

NS feels great on my scalp. I love castor oil as well. 

Are you ladies using NS (the cream in the jar) in your ends as a daily moisturizer? If so, do you seal it with an oil? Haven't tried this as of yet.


----------



## LaToya28 (Sep 6, 2009)

Love JCS!! I use the Revitalizing Leave-in, Wrap and Roll, Hair Nourishing Cream, and Nourish and Shine. They leave my hair so soft!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay.....I decided on SheScentIt Butters & Qhemet Biologics this time, *instead of the JC N&S. I still want it tho'*erplexed
> 
> So I know at some point, more thank likely, I will break down & get it.
> 
> I wish it was on Sale.


 
UPDATE SINCE THIS POST:  I Swapped a Product for the JC N&S with another Poster.  

Glad I now have it in the Stash.  I really like it.

Happy to have both the Qhemet and the JC.  Different Products.  Different Results.  

I definitely have Equal uses for both.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Oct 10, 2009)

yodie said:


> NS feels great on my scalp. I love castor oil as well.
> 
> Are you ladies using NS (the cream in the jar) in your ends as a daily moisturizer? If so, do you seal it with an oil? Haven't tried this as of yet.


 
N&S is so rich, that I don't have to use it daily. Even so, I don't seal it with oil (for the most part; I use it on my dd's hair as a sealant after using a water-based product). It has a quite a few essential oils in it already; so sealing with oil would be too heavy on the hair. N&S is NOT a light moisturizer.  It can weigh the hair down with too much product applied. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> UPDATE SINCE THIS POST: I Swapped a Product for the JC N&S with another Poster.
> 
> Glad I now have it in the Stash. I really like it.
> 
> ...


 
Great! Thanks for sharing your review.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 10, 2009)

i am IN LOVE with the twist and lock cream. it is amazing. my twists turn out so soft and shiny and it lasts for days. but it is pricey. i will continue to purchase it when i can though.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok ladies, I heard that there's a bootleg version of N&S going around. I assumed it was the one without the label on the bottom of the jar. But I found one with the label and that one also looked like what I presumed to be the bootleg one. But, they both seemed a bit different in texture from what I'm used to. 

Would anyone know the real deal? If so, please share with us.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 16, 2009)

BUMPING for an answer to my question. 

TIA


----------



## january noir (Nov 16, 2009)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Ok ladies, I heard that there's a bootleg version of N&S going around. I assumed it was the one without the label on the bottom of the jar. But I found one with the label and that one also looked like what I presumed to be the bootleg one. But, they both seemed a bit different in texture from what I'm used to.
> 
> Would anyone know the real deal? If so, please share with us.



Wish I had an answer for ya, but maybe like a lot of companies, JC may have tweaked their formula to produce it more cheaply.


----------



## january noir (Nov 16, 2009)

I used my JC Hair Nourishing Serum and Nourish & Shine  on Saturday after my henna & indigo treatment.   

Now, I've had the HNS for about a year in my stash and wasn't really wowed with it before.  I wonder if it's because I didn't use enough the last time or my hair is in much better condition now and products work better.   Either way, I'm going to continue to use this combination just to see if I can recreate the shine.   Pure "Hit" for me.


----------



## peacelove (Nov 16, 2009)

Just put some Nourish & Shine in my hair because it was a little too dry. I should have done the combo with the serum - I forgot about it!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 16, 2009)

january noir said:


> Wish I had an answer for ya, but maybe like a lot of companies, JC may have tweaked their formula to produce it more cheaply.


 
I thought about that, but brushed it off; I think that has to be it!!  Darn it!


----------



## january noir (Nov 16, 2009)

Blessed_Angel said:


> I thought about that, but brushed it off; I think that has to be it!!  Darn it!



But you know, now that you mention it, I do notice the N&S isn't as grainy as it used to be and the scent is not as strong.  I happen to ADORE the scent of N&S and this was a disappointment to me.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 17, 2009)

january noir said:


> But you know, now that you mention it, I do notice the N&S isn't as grainy as it used to be and the scent is not as strong. I happen to ADORE the scent of N&S and this was a disappointment to me.


 
OMG, I thought about that the other day; I said, dang, this thing would have been grainy if it had melted like this last year (it melted because I had it on my dvd player). 

Yes, you're right; the scent isn't as strong, and even the color is much lighter. Remember how rich the color was before? A beautiful silky deep yellow? Now it's just yellow. erplexed Well, now I definitely won't feel bad about buying it for a much cheaper price; I guess I'm getting my money's worth now, and not a deal. 

I'm disappointed as well.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 7, 2010)

BUMP!

Anyone use her Hydrating Invigorating Shampoo?
I am going to try a Sulfate-free product and I was wondering about this one....


----------



## FtrDrO (Mar 7, 2010)

I got the softest most bouncy and sheen producing braid out a few days ago with the Nourish and Shine Cream. I've had it for about a year and originally, it didn't work for me. But I decided to give it a try again and wow! I guess it doesn't work as well on my loose hair or something. Either way, that was the absolute best braid out I had ever gotten. Now I wish I didn't waste half of it on my body when I decided that it didn't work for my hair earlier :-/


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 29, 2016)

I just realized I haven't heard about my Dec 17th purchase. Anyone purchase recently?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

Not looking so good. I emailed the company on the 29th, received a response that it shipped out UPS on the 19th. I advised I hadn't received it and requested a tracking number. I received a response yesterday that I would get tracking information. Nothing as of yet.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 10, 2017)

My replacement order arrived last night.


----------

